# Kennt jemand den Corel SCRIPT Editor?



## the snake (9. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe mir vor kurzer Zeit Corel Draw 8 zugelegt und bin dann auf ein mitinstalliertes Tool namens Corel SCRIPT Editor gestoßen. Ich hatte keine Ahnung und bin mir auch immernoch nicht sicher in wlcher Programmiersprache der Arbeitet, deshalb ein kleiner Außschnitt aus einem Beispielprogramm (ein CD-Player, den ich größtenteils übersetzt habe)

```
GLOBAL CONST STYLE_MINIMIZEBOX% = &h0020
GLOBAL CONST EVENT_CHANGE% = 1
GLOBAL CONST EVENT_MOUSE_CLICK% = 2
GLOBAL CONST EVENT_DBL_MOUSE_CLICK% = 3

DECLARE FUNCTION MMString LIB "winmm" (BYVAL Command AS STRING, BYVAL ReturnString AS STRING, BYVAL ReturnSize AS LONG, BYVAL CallBack AS LONG) AS LONG ALIAS "mciSendStringA"

DECLARE FUNCTION MediaPresent() AS BOOLEAN
DECLARE SUB EndProgram()
DECLARE FUNCTION CDCommand$( Command$, ErrorString$ )

GLOBAL NumberOfTracks%
GLOBAL PauseMode AS BOOLEAN
GLOBAL PausePosition$ AS STRING

BEGIN DIALOG OBJECT CDDialog 151, 150, "CD-Player Deutsch", SUB CDDialogSub
	PUSHBUTTON  4, 4, 53, 16, .PlayButton, ">"
	PUSHBUTTON  113, 4, 16, 16, .PauseButton, "II"
	PUSHBUTTON  77, 4, 16, 16, .StopButton, "#"
	PUSHBUTTON  59, 4, 16, 16, .PrevTrack, "|<<"
	PUSHBUTTON  95, 4, 16, 16, .NextTrack, ">>|"
	PUSHBUTTON  132, 4, 16, 16, .Eject, "^"
	HSLIDER 1, 118, 149, 19, .Slider
	GROUPBOX  32, 35, 81, 72, .Trackbox, "Nummer"
	PUSHBUTTON  38, 46, 14, 14, .T1, "1"
	PUSHBUTTON  52, 46, 14, 14, .T2, "2"
	PUSHBUTTON  66, 46, 14, 14, .T3, "3"
	PUSHBUTTON  80, 46, 14, 14, .T4, "4"
	PUSHBUTTON  94, 46, 14, 14, .T5, "5"
	PUSHBUTTON  38, 60, 14, 14, .T6, "6"
	PUSHBUTTON  52, 60, 14, 14, .T7, "7"
	PUSHBUTTON  66, 60, 14, 14, .T8, "8"
	PUSHBUTTON  80, 60, 14, 14, .T9, "9"
	PUSHBUTTON  94, 60, 14, 14, .T10, "10"
	PUSHBUTTON  38, 74, 14, 14, .T11, "11"
	PUSHBUTTON  52, 74, 14, 14, .T12, "12"
	PUSHBUTTON  66, 74, 14, 14, .T13, "13"
	PUSHBUTTON  80, 74, 14, 14, .T14, "14"
	PUSHBUTTON  94, 74, 14, 14, .T15, "15"
	PUSHBUTTON  38, 88, 14, 14, .T16, "16"
	PUSHBUTTON  52, 88, 14, 14, .T17, "17"
	PUSHBUTTON  66, 88, 14, 14, .T18, "18"
	PUSHBUTTON  80, 88, 14, 14, .T19, "19"
	PUSHBUTTON  94, 88, 14, 14, .T20, "20"
	STATUS .Info
END DIALOG

GLOBAL Command AS STRING
GLOBAL ErrorMsg AS LONG
GLOBAL ReturnVal AS STRING
GLOBAL CurrentTrackLength AS INTEGER
ON ERROR GOTO ScriptError
WITH CDDialog
	.SetStyle STYLE_MINIMIZEBOX
	.SetTimer 1000
	.Slider.SetMinRange 0
	.Slider.SetMaxRange 1
	.Slider.SetTick 60
END WITH
NumberOfTracks% = 0
REM Und so weiter...
```
Ist das Visual Basic?


----------



## Shakie (9. Juli 2004)

Es sieht ziemlich wie VB aus, allerdings ist mir der Befehl/Operator/was auch immer *"BEGIN"* unbekannt.


----------



## NixWeiss (14. Juli 2004)

*Batch*

Meiner meinung nach sind das aber Batch-befehle.


----------



## Retlaw (15. Juli 2004)

Sieht nach einer eigenen Sprache aus die aber sehr stark an VB angelehnt ist. Schau mal auf der Seite des Herstellers, da gibts sicher Infos dazu und evtl. Dokumentationen.

PS: "Begin" gibts auch in VB, wird z.B. dazu benutzt um Forms oder Steuerelemente in *.frm-Dateien zu speichern, allerdings sieht das etwas anders aus.


----------

